# DFÜ-Internetverbindung herstellen. nur wie?



## ro (13. Okt 2005)

Hi!
Suche schon seit längerem nach Informationen, wie ich mit meiner Java-Applikation eine Internetverbindung herstellen könnte. Bisher habe ich sämtliche Internetforen zum Thema Java durchsucht, dr. google gefragt, aber das einzige, worauf ich gestossen bin ist ein Buch [Link], jedoch keine Infos im Internet wie dat gehen soll... Bin ich blind :autsch:  ???:L 
Für jeden Tipp wär ich sehr dankbar.
MfG
ro


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Okt 2005)

geht auch nicht ohne JNI

-> Java nimmt einfach den TCP/IP-Stack, so wie er vom Betriebssystem angeboten wird. Wenn der Benutzer auf seinem Rechner die automatische Einwahl abgeschaltet hat und offline ist, kannst du dagegen glaub ich nix machen


----------



## ro (14. Okt 2005)

hab mir so gedacht...
Hat jemand vieleicht welche Bibliotheken gesehen, die dat unter Win98/Me zur stande bringen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Okt 2005)

Du kannst bspw. die rasphone.exe starten, die eine DFÜ-Verbindung über eine Telefonleitung öffnen lassen.
Natürlich funktioniert das bei einem DSL-Anschluss nicht.


----------



## thE_29 (14. Okt 2005)

Jo, das geht alles wia exe oder dll Datein in windows!

Man muss nur wissen, welche halt!

Hier ein paar bsp.: http://www.tburke.net/info/rundll.htm

und unter google mal mit der option suchen

http://www.google.com/microsoft und dort die dinger suchen die du brauchst +dll eingeben!


----------



## Grizzly (14. Okt 2005)

Das wird doch hoffentlich kein kleiner Dialer werden...


----------



## ro (16. Okt 2005)

dank' Euch!



			
				Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das wird doch hoffentlich kein kleiner Dialer werden...



was sonst? :wink:


----------

